# The House of Representative Democrats are instituting a Coup on the President !



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

*Look up HR-1 and read what they constructed...........*

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/1/text


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Be careful what YOU Democrats ask for..............!!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

*Oh boy......another Day another Bag of Schiff lies...*


----------

